# Cj brown reservoir cats?



## Panfish_Hunter

Does the reservoir produce nice size catfish? Im purely into it for the sport and was wondering if the lake was worth the time to learn. The few times that ive been successful fishing it for cats only produced a few in the 1-5 pound range. It looks very promising and is within 10 minutes hoping to hear good news


----------



## Salmonid

5 lbers are a nice fish at CJB. its loaded with stunted 1-2 lbers and youll have to weed through a bunch of them and the better fish will come, they get up to about 7 lbs there with a handful around 9-10 lbs. I think my biggest there was 9 and my partner Ryan got a 10.5 lber a few years back they are there but again youll have to weed through a bunch, its a great place to learn techniques and just to catch a lot of fish. how do you plan to fish it, shore, boat, kayak,??


----------



## Panfish_Hunter

Thanks!Kayak and shore but ill probably keep going to kiser and indian knowing theres a chance to go over 15#s


----------



## Salmonid

Not at Indian? Maybe a flathead but channels there are also stunted at 2 lbs. a 4 lber at Indian is a good fish and the channels there top out at about 7 lbs. Kiser has nice channels but most are 3-6 lbs with tops around 9 lbs. not saying a few bigger then that are around just generally. Ill send you mssg about a great place to go for some really nice channels. Stay tuned.


----------



## TomC

largest challe ive caught at indian is 12, now if you want large channels with good numbers and sizes Kaiser has them but you need to be out on the water. Indian is great for the flatties, all the way up to the 40lb zone.


----------



## brandtcountry

a 27# and 25# was caught today by the catfishing pro's son! Plenty of 20+ channels google hooked on catfish cj brown


----------



## TomC

largest channel out of indian was just under 12 and that was this past spring. kiser does have a lot of 4-6lbers in it. indian does have a good flathead population from small up to big boy sizes!


----------



## brandtcountry




----------

